
New law lets teens delete digital skeletons - bitops
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/New-law-lets-teens-delete-digital-skeletons-4837309.php
======
jrnichols
Not sure how enforceable this will be, especially with services hosted outside
the state/country. We have a big enough problem with keeping publicly
accessible data out of websites like Spokeo/etc.

------
ethanazir
OMG, did somebody make a comment about Obama?

------
xarball
Good Luck with That!

